# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Αναζητηση καινούργιου κλουβιου.....

## Giorgekid

Λοιπον αποφασισα πως θελω ενα νεο κλουβι για την πηνελοπη!ακομα πιο μεγαλο........το καλοκαιρι θα μου φτιάξουν πιο μεγαλο δωμάτιο και θα εχω πολυ χωρο οποτε ψαχνω κατι σαν το παρακάτω της φωτο το οποιο με 80€ το φέρνω ελλαδα......θελω μια τιμη αν οχι απίστευτη να ειναι καλη τιμη.......για αυτο σας παρακαλω να με βοηθήσετε να ψάξω.....ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!! :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:

----------


## Giorgekid

Λοιπον....τωρα εχω αλλο θεμα........παράγγειλα οπως προειπε μια ζευγαρωστρα 90αρα 20€ απο εαν φιλικό πετ σοπ......αλλα αυτος μου ειπε μολις σημερα οτι του ειπαν απο το εργοστάσιο οτι εχουν μια μικρη ελειψη και οτι θα την εχουν απο τεταρτη και μετα.......τι λετε ......αξιζει να περιμενω......η να παρω απο ενα αλλο πετ με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που κανει 30€?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα περίμενα αυτή που είχα παραγγείλει για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο προϊόν με 10 ευρώ λιγότερα, τα οποία μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις σε μια καλή τροφή ή παιχνίδια ή ότι άλλο μπορεί να χρειαστούν τα φιλαράκια σου. Παρόλο που και εγώ είμαι ανυπόμονη και χαίρομαι όταν προσφέρω κάτι καλύτερο στα μικρά μου (και όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ), καλό είναι να σκεφτόμαστε και τι μας συμφέρει. Αφού έχεις βρει πιο φθηνό, γιατί να πάρεις το πιο ακριβό; (Με την προϋπόθεση ότι το φθηνό είναι εξίσου ασφαλές εννοείται).  

Αυτά από μένα  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Ναι το ιδιο κλουβι ειναι με αλλη τιμη....απλα το ελεγα επειδη το κοκατιλ μου χτύπησε ηδη μια φορα και φοβάμαι να περιμενω γιατι μπορει να ξαναχτυπήσει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι γιατί είναι καθαρά δική σου απόφαση όταν είναι θέμα σωματικής ακεραιότητας του πτηνού. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε τρομάξει από την απλή σκούπα το πουλάκι σου ε; Ίσως αν περιόριζες τις έντονες κινήσεις γύρω από το κλουβί μέχρι να πάρεις το άλλο. Αλλά ξαναλέω δικιά σου η απόφαση :Ρ

----------


## Pidgey

> Ναι το ιδιο κλουβι ειναι με αλλη τιμη....απλα το ελεγα επειδη το κοκατιλ μου χτύπησε ηδη μια φορα και φοβάμαι να περιμενω γιατι μπορει να ξαναχτυπήσει...


Γιώργο, έτσι όπως τα περιέγραψες για τον τραυματισμό του πουλιού δε φαίνεται να φταίει το κλουβί του.

----------


## Giorgekid

Ναι........εχεις δικιο......λοιπον.....λογικα σημερα θα εχω μια ζευγαρωστρα ενος φίλου που ειναι λιγο σκουριασμενη αλ ειναι 90αρα και εχω ηδη πει σε εναν φιλο να,κρατήσει ενα σπρέι οικολογικο να το βαψω,.......και τελος!!!!χαχαα.....προς το παρων το κλουβι εχει μονο 1πατηθρα 2 μπωλ φαγητου και 1ποτιστρα......υπομονή πηνελοπη!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

> Γιώργο, έτσι όπως τα περιέγραψες για τον τραυματισμό του πουλιού δε φαίνεται να φταίει το κλουβί του.


Το κλουβι ειναι αρκετα μικρο,........και ειναι και μια ευκαιρια να το αλλάξω.....μονο καλο θα του κανει πιστευω......

----------


## Pidgey

Βρε Γιώργο, το πουλάκι πέρασε τόσο δύσκολα με τον τραυματισμό του (εσυ μας τα έγραψες) και τώρα σε επείγει τόσο να του αλλάξεις κλουβί; Η αλλαγή κλουβιού (έστω και μεγαλύτερου), ειδικά μετά τον τραυματισμό του, μπορεί να το στρεσάρει. Άστο να ηρεμίσει λίγο... Αυτό χρειάζεται τώρα και όχι αλλαγές κλουβιού...

----------


## Giorgekid

Μα ετσι και αλλιως θα αλλαξει κλουβι σε τουλαχιστον 3 μερες γιατι πρεπει να στεγνωσει καλα και να ξεμυρισει....και του αλλάζω κλουβι για να μην ξαναχτυπήσει ευκολα...........

----------


## jk21

αν δεν του αλλαξεις κλουβι ,δεν χρειαζεταιν να βαψεις το νεο και δεν προκειται να αλλαξει τιποτα .Αλλα το παραλαβεις ετσι κι αλλιως ,το βαφεις,στεγνωνει μια χαρα και το αλλαζεις στο μελλον

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν καταλαβα..........καπου σε εχασα........

----------


## jk21

[QUOTE=Giorgekid;679512] σημερα θα εχω μια ζευγαρωστρα ενος φίλου που ειναι λιγο σκουριασμενη αλ ειναι 90αρα και εχω ηδη πει σε εναν φιλο να,κρατήσει ενα σπρέι οικολογικο να το βαψω,.......και τελος!!!!/QUOTE]

αν και νομιζω ημουν σαφης ,να το επαναλαβω 

αυτο που περιμενεις  ,το βαφεις με την ησυχια σου ή και δεν το βαφεις και δεν βαζεις το πουλακι σου σε αυτο ,αλλα το αφηνεις στο παλιο να ηρεμησει 

στο μελλον ,που θα εχει ηρεμησει απο τα προσφατα γεγονοτα (να εχει περασει και την πτεροροια του στον γνωριμο χωρο για κεινο ,που ειναι τωρα ) ισως το αλλαξεις και τοτε θα εχει ξεμυρισει μετα απο τοοοοοσες εβδομαδες μετα το βαψιμο

----------


## Giorgekid

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!τωρα καταλαβα.......μαλλον εχεις δικιο......δεν υπολόγισα και μια Πτερόροια στην μεση.......και την περιμενω πως και πως να βγουν τα καινούργια λαμπερά φτερα.......να ρωτησω κατι αλλο?μπορω να χορήγηση ηλεκτρολυτες?εφοσον βεβαια μπορει να βοηθήσουν στην κατασταση που ειναι....

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι εχασε αιμα ,δεν ειναι κακο να δωσεις 2-3 μερες 

* να μην επεκταθουμε αλλο εδω στο συμβαν που ετυχε στο πουλακι .υπαρχει το αλλο θεμα αν θες κατι

----------


## Giorgekid

Λοιπον.......η 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα ειναι έτοιμη με 3πλο χερι βαψιμομε σπρευ της happy color......συγκεκριμένα:smalto spray acrilico.......ο ανθρωπος απο το μαγαζι ειπε οτι ειναι οικολογικο......αλλα στο σίτε της εταιρίας δεν λεει τιποτα......βεβαια ειναι ο κολλητός και κουμπάρος του παππου μου απο τοτε που γεννήθηκαν και τον εμπιστεύομαι τυφλά..........το πουλακι θα μπει μετα την Πτερόροια για να περάσει και πιο ήσυχα.......

----------


## Giorgekid

Οποιος θελει και ξερει κατι παραπανω για το σπρευ που χρησιμοποίησα ειναι ευπρόσδεκτο καθως δεν ξερω εαν το σπρευ εχει μολυβδο παρα μονο ξερω οτι ειναι οικολογικο και πανω στο σπρευ δεν γραφει τιποτα.......η μάρκα ειναι:  happy color smalto spray acrilico Saratoga........ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Σε μια προχειρη αναζητηση βρηκα αυτο:*Καθαρισμός χρώματος: Με ασετόν ή/και διαλυτικό νίτρου.
*Αυτο απο μονο του δεν το εντασει στα οικολογικα.

Αυτο ειναι το οικολογικο:

Το HappyColor® ACQUA είναι ένα ακρυλικό χρώµα νερού για εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους, υψηλής ποιότητας. Γυαλάδα, υψηλή ικανότητα κάλυψης και µεγάλη σταθερότητα, το κάνουν κατάλληλο για ξύλο, µέταλλα, πέτρα, κεραµικά, γυαλί, φελιζόλ, χαρτόνι, υφάσµατα και πολλά είδη πλαστικών. Το HappyColor® ACQUA µπορεί να χρησιµοποιηθεί και για το βάψιµο παιχνιδιών καθώς συµµορφώνεται µε τον κανονισµό DIN EN 71-3. Το HappyColor® ACQUA στεγνώνει γρήγορα (η σκόνη δεν κολλάει επάνω του µετά από 20-25 λεπτά), έχει µεγάλη διάρκεια, είναι ανθεκτικό, ελαστικό, δεν κιτρινίζει, έχει υψηλή αντοχή στο φώς και δεν τρέχει. Είναι ουσιαστικά άοσµο και έχει περιορισµένη εκνέφωση στον ψεκασµό και ένα κώνο χρωµατισµού εξαιρετικά οµοιογενή.

----------


## Giorgekid

Τι να κανω τωρα δηλαδη?ο ανθρωπος ειπε οτι ειναι οικολογικο...........πφφφφφφφ...  ......δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ..........να την ξαναβαλω με αλλο σπρευ η καλυτερα μπογια?

----------


## Steliosan

Σιγα μην ειναι οικολογικο αν ηταν θα το ανεφερε οπως στο παραπανω.
Σιγα μην καθεσαι να τριβεις για να βγαλεις την παλια αν και το σωστο αυτο θα ηταν.Περασε απο πανω το οικολογικο σπρευ ή την μπογια που λες.

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω θα παρω την υδατοδυαλιτικη μπογια την Aquavit eco......και να καθεται αυτος που μου έδωσε τα σπρευ να τα κοιτάει κα να λεει σε ολους τους άλλους :ειναι οικολογικα.......γιατι εγω δεν την ξαναπαταω και δεν διακυνδινευω την υγεια των πουλιων μου.......καλυτερα να δωσω 7€ παραπανω.......

----------


## Giorgekid

Aqualaquer Eco???ειναι οικολογικο βερνικοχρωμα αλλα παλι δεν βρίσκω τιποτα και δεν νομιζω οτι βοηθάει ο περιορισμένος χρονος......οποιος μπορει να μου πει και ως πιο έμπειρος......σας ευχαριστω ολους προκαταβολικα...... :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Περνα το ειναι καλο.

----------


## Giorgekid

Thanks!!!!!!!!σιγουρα???ευτυχως Θεέ μου.......10€ το πηρα αλλα περισσέψει πολυ.....εκανα 2 χέρια και σε λιγο η αυριο το 3.......

----------


## Giorgekid

Λοιπον.......η Πτερόροια δεν αρχισε ακομα και εαν θυμαμαι καλα και εαν ισχυει το αρχείο που κρατάω.....Πτερόροια θα ερθει προς τα μεσα του αλλου μηνα......αργεί ακομα.......και ετσι σημερα αλλάξαμε κλουβακια......αυριο θα δείτε και φωτο!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Hello!!!!!!!!αλλαξαμε κλουβακια!!!! Πως σας φαίνονται???

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν και τελικά βιάστηκες λίγο, το κλουβί δείχνει πολύ όμορφο και ευρύχωρο. Πως το έχει πάρει η κοκατιλίνα σου; Επίσης, είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει προλάβει να στεγνώσει καλά ε; Α, και τι είναι αυτό το κόκκινο στη δεύτερη εικόνα; Από το χτύπημα που είχε;

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν πτοηθηκε αυτη!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχ.......ολη μερα ειναι πανω κατω στο κλουβι.......δεν το περιμενα,,......απο εχθες εχεις χαλάσει ηδη ενα παιχνιδι.......τρωει και πινει κανονικά,......την καλυτερη επιλογη εκανα τελικα!!!!!και το μπατζι ευρύχωρο στο κλουβι του.......ναι εχει στεγνωσει άψογα......αφου σημερα το πρωι που ειχε ηλιο εκανε μπανιο στο νεο της κλουβι και δεν ξέβαψε τιποτα......και περιμενουμε και γαμπρούς......ο γαμπρός μπατζι θα ειναι το μωρο που θα μου χαρίσει ο ελισσαιος......και ο γαμπρός κοκατιλος θα ειναι το δωρο μου για την γιορτή μου απο τον θείο μου......θα ειναι 2 πολυ ευρύχωρα ζευγαρακια σε 2 τεράστια κλουβια.......!!!!!!το μονο που θα μου λειπει ειναι οι 2 φωλιές.....ομως θα αναπαραχθουν του χρονου την ανοιξη το λιγότερο.....οποτε φωλιές δεν παιρνω τωρα!!!!!αχ......ειμαι ευτυχισμένος!!!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## Giorgekid

Το κοκκινο που λες μαλλον ειναι το ποδι της.....και εγω μπερδευτηκα στην αρχη......εαν εννοεις κατι αλλο πες μου....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο μωρέ! Η γλυκούλα, απέκτησε χώρο και χάρηκε! Ναι και το μπάτζι είναι πολύ ωραίο στο άλλο κλουβί! Μπράβο σου  :Big Grin:  Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι είναι αυτό το κόκκινο. Αλλά αν δεν το βλέπεις εσύ που την έχεις live, υποθέτω δεν είναι κάτι  :winky:

----------


## VasilisM

Τέλειο Γιώργο!Μου αρέσει και που δεν το γεμισες με παιχνίδια ώστε να κλείσει τελείως ο χώρος!Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα ζευγαράκια τους!

----------


## Giorgekid

Σε ευχαριστω Βασίλη!!!!!!!ναι οντως.....ειπα να μην το φόρτωσω για να εχουν χωρο να πετάνε.......και μαλλον ειχα δικιο......παιδια αρχιζω και ανησυχώ για την πηνελοπη.......δεν την εχω δει τοσο ενεργητική......τι ηπιε?καφε???

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι, μάλλον βρήκε χώρο και κάνει κόλπα. Και εγώ όταν μετακόμισα το ζεμπράκι μου από μικρό σε μεγάλο κλουβί είχε τρελαθεί να πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω!

----------


## Giorgekid

Χαίρομαι πολυ που την βλεπω τοσο χαρούμενη!!!!!!!νιωθω και εγω χαρούμενος.......απιστευτο συναίσθημα......!!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Ναι πρέπει να είναι ο μεγάλος χώρος που της δίνει όρεξη για τρελλες. Και ο δικός μου στο μεγάλο κλουβί διαολίζεται τόση ώρα που αναρωτιέμαι αν καπνίζει κρυφά κανα ναρκωτικό  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Διονυση μην με βαζεις σε διλήμματα......!!!! Αχχααχχαχα......σε προειδοποιώ οτι θα ψάξω μεσα στα καλαμακια-παιχνιδι στο κλουβι της!!!!!χαχΧαα

----------


## Vrasidas

"Τέρμα τα καλαμάκια κυρία Πηνελόπη. Είσαι πολύ μικρή για να καπνίζεις"  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Μακάρι να μην ηταν στον ώμο μου οταν το διάβαζα αυτο.....τωρα έφαγα μια γερή τσιμπιά.......χωρις πλακα.....δνε ξερω πως συγχρονιστηκε ολο αυτο......αλλα γελούσα αρκετή ωρα σαν χαζοχαρούμενο....!!!!!χαχαχαχ  χα

----------

